# ErgoPharm 1-AD



## brian2440 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have never took Prohormones before.  I was wondering if there any side affects and if I am still trying to lose bodyfat is it worth the effort.  I was going to order some ErgoPharm 1-AD from bodybuilding.com before it is banned.  I am not gaining mass very quickly and I thought this might help.  The only thing I take now is whey and creatine.  Also if I do use the 1-ad is there any thing I should take with it and how long should I cycle it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 15, 2005)

read the sticky at the top of the page about pro-hormones then come back. its all there in easy to understand language


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

You should buy two bottles of it now and not cycle them until you learn all there is to know about how to use 1-ad safely and effectively.


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 15, 2005)

do I need the 4-ad also?  Can I go with the oral pills?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2005)

brian2440 said:
			
		

> do I need the 4-ad also? Can I go with the oral pills?


 Not with 1-AD. Pill form is crap anyway. If you do use 4-AD get yourself some 4Derm, but a waste for 1-AD IMO. Save it for something like M1T when you really need it...


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 15, 2005)

So m1t is better than 1AD.  Should you stack anything with M1T?  
One side effect is rage.  How aggressive do you get on it.  bulknutrition.com has M1T complete stack is that good or just the M1T.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2005)

brian2440 said:
			
		

> So m1t is better than 1AD. Should you stack anything with M1T?
> One side effect is rage. How aggressive do you get on it. bulknutrition.com has M1T complete stack is that good or just the M1T.


 Hold on killer, M1T is an anabolic steroid. If you've never run a cycle, I dont reccomend starting with it. It is harsh stuff, with almost guaranteed temporary side effects. Rage while on cycle has never been proven, it's like the "Mellow Yellow makes your dick shrink" myth. Read up, and don't touch anything until you know what you are doing.


----------



## milwood (Jan 15, 2005)

stick with the oral 1-AD, my friend. At this late date, your best bet is to go with the standard, well-proven, non-methylated oral. As the pirate suggests, grab a couple bottles and do some reading. Good luck!


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 15, 2005)

hey thanks!  I will put some 1-AD.  I will do some reading and take it.    Read sticky on forum page by prince and will reasearch a lot more.  Should I by 4-Ad with it.  The sticky suggests to use 4-ad with 1-ad.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 15, 2005)

there is deffinitly a corelation between hormones and mood. hormones are one of the things the brain releases during times of strong emotions. as an  example think of a women after giving birth, she sometimes gets post partum right? well after deliverery a womens hormones are all out of wack. im not saying your going to experience the "roid rage" thats more or less a myth, but you might feel a slight increase in agression. dont worry about it your not going to go off or anything. just take it out on the weights and youll be fine.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> there is deffinitly a corelation between hormones and mood. hormones are one of the things the brain releases during times of strong emotions. as an example think of a women after giving birth, she sometimes gets post partum right? well after deliverery a womens hormones are all out of wack. im not saying your going to experience the "roid rage" thats more or less a myth, but you might feel a slight increase in agression. dont worry about it your not going to go off or anything. just take it out on the weights and youll be fine.


 A pregnant woman produces her own hormones, this is different than shooting 500mg's of test a week. I was saying there is no proven direct correlation between anabolic use and increased agression.


----------



## Newt (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been on 1-AD for a little while and I'm starting my M1T now and I'll tell you that I have been a major ass on only 2 pills a day of 1-AD.  Test just makes men irritable.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 16, 2005)

Newt said:
			
		

> I've been on 1-AD for a little while and I'm starting my M1T now and I'll tell you that I have been a major ass on only 2 pills a day of 1-AD.  Test just makes men irritable.




how long have you been on 1-Ad?  how long will you be on m1t?  No PCT or break between?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 16, 2005)

Newt said:
			
		

> I've been on 1-AD for a little while and I'm starting my M1T now and I'll tell you that I have been a major ass on only 2 pills a day of 1-AD. Test just makes men irritable.


 What the hell? Are you stacking these?


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 16, 2005)

I will probably buy the 1-AD.  Should I stack anything with 1-AD?  Would like to know so when I order I can get everything at one time.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 16, 2005)

brian2440 said:
			
		

> I will probably buy the 1-AD.  Should I stack anything with 1-AD?  Would like to know so when I order I can get everything at one time.



Do some research first. You have to be responsible when dealing with this & you don't sound ready at all.  Take a few hours before the ban & figure out what you are doing before you screw your body up.  

Don't take offense.. I've only got your own health in mind. 

btw...how old are you?


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 16, 2005)

I am 26 years old


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

I am starting a cycle in a few days of 1-ad . All I can say to you from the feedback and the research I've done. It is not necessary to have 4-ad with 1-ad . For the simple reason that people stack 4-ad with m1t to reduce the sides (libodo loss mainly) . Some like to stack it with 1-ad but from what I've heard once again it isn't that necessary if you take a reasonably low dose (300mg/day). On 1-ad you shouldn't have too many sides even if you dont stack it with 4-ad. 

The next word you need to add to your vocabulary is the most important if you want your girl to have fun with you in the sack after your cycle is done. PCT. I havn't seen you say anything about a pct yet. So please , learn what it is before doing a cycle of 1-ad. 
Visit my journal if you want in the journal section to give you an idea of a good cycle with a proper pct.


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

For the love of god , please don't start before you learn and have a good pct planned for your cycle.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What the hell? Are you stacking these?


 

 Bump


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 16, 2005)

I planned on picking up some 6OXO or Nolvadex.  Also you stated in your journal that you did not know how your body would react to creatine.  How did that come out.  I know I have to have something post cycle to keep my test up.  Sorry I did not mention it before.


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

Ya , Im actually starting my cycle tomorrow ... I had a flu during the last 3 days and I thought it was a good idea to wait a few days to start my cycle and be in a better form. The reason why I am unsure about creatine , it is because for some the pumps are just to intense with a ph/creatine ... But generally , it is not a problem keeping the creatine going. Although some like to keep the creatine for post cycle to get that extra pump. 


For your pct , I would recommend nolva. 6-oxo will do the job no problem for a pct of 1-ad but nolva is still the best thing for pct. It is easy to get your hands on nolva and will cost you a lot less than 6-oxo.


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 16, 2005)

If I pick up two bottles of 1-AD how many bottles of nolva should I get.  You are going to take 40mg first two weeks then 20mg next two weeks after full cycle of 1-AD, how many pills of nolva is that.  Stupid question I know but, I can not find a website that has the label.  Also where is a good place to pick these up?  Bulk nutrition has them and so does bodybuilding.com.


----------

